# Flooding in Georgia



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We are having major flooding in Georgia right now. In the past 6 days some areas have had over 20 inches of rain, the lake nearby is up 2 feet in the last 2 days. We're very safe and luckily have no damage to our house or yard but the area around us is not faring as well. 

The major interstates merge in downtown Atlanta, I-85 and I-75, were underwater at the merge today, cars were floating away and many were turned around on the roadway and forced in the opposite direction. Creeks are way above flood stage and houses in the Buckhead area are flooded from Peachtree Creek which is at record high levels. 4 people have died, a little child was washed away by flood waters while his grandparents and mother watched him slip away. Many school systems are closed tomorrow, ours included, because roads are impassable.

Please pray for those who are suffering devastating losses, and pray that this crazy rain stops!:rain:


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Anne I'm glad to hear your okay. I saw it on the news tonight. So sad about the deaths. Are you on high ground? Is everyone bunkered down in their houses? Your in my prayers.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I was thinking about you tonight when I watched the news.
Stay safe! Sending prayers


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm going to watch the weather station tonight to see what's doing there...I didn't realize this was going on. I'm glad that your family is safe.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Gosh Ann, I didn't realize it was THIS severe from your FB posts. I will keep you and everyone in the danger zone in my thoughts.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Yes, please say a prayer for the rain to stop. They have reported that more is on the way tonight. It is so sad about the lives lost and there are 6 people missing. My SIL works for Ga. Power and he will be working all night...more than 15,000 people without power in metro Atlanta. We are also one of the lucky ones with no damage. Many people have water up to their roofs in some areas. School is out because of so many roads closed due to damage. They have reported 13 inches in 36 hours. It's time for it to stop!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Hope you guys stay dry and safe! Flooding is so devastating and so hard to recover from. Is there any end in sight to the rain?


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

The last I heard they said it should be better by Wed...with only a 40% chance of rain! I can't complain as I'm in a good area and so much damage in areas near us.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I hadn't heard anything about it!

I'm so sorry to hear about the devastation and loss of life. Continue to stay safe.

Prayers and good thoughts going out for you all.

Beverly


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Ann, I went right to your thread as we have family in Roswell and many friends there, and I have been so worried all day. My SIL told my DH that she dumped her rain gage 3 times today and that her neighbors across the street have rising water in the their back yard. I have friends who live on the river, and am just sick about this. My nephew goes to Kennesaw and I saw where that was a bad area as well. Glad you are OK but this must be so frightening. First, drought, and now this . . .


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We, like Dale, are lucky to be in an area that isn't flooded so we're all safe. I have a friend at church whose daughter and SIL had to evacuate their apartment, they're fine but both of their cars are completely underwater. On the local news last night they showed house after house that had anywhere from several feet of water on up to water up to the roof. The main road into town here is partially submerged as well as the road in front of the middle school.

Thanks for all of the prayers and good wishes, please keep it up for all of those who are suffering.


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers that you and your family and friends continue to remain safe. My heart goes out to those impacted by the floods -- so destructive. 

Jane


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I just saw some impressions on the news. Good day, that's just horrible! I hope the rain will stop and the gov. will help people get back on their feet.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Sending prayers Georgia way. I am glad you guys (and my inlaws) are on high ground.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Come visit them Missy, bring Jasper and Cash and we'll have a playdate!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Buddy and I hadn’t heard the news and were coming home from Alabama Monday evening on I-20 around 7:00 p.m., I noticed Six Flags Parking lot was covered with water so we turned on the radio and what a surprise. With in 10 minutes the river crested over I-20 in that very area. We were so lucky.

No damage at our home but many others are not so fortunate.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Happy to hear that you got home safe Sandi! It was scary.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Ann, Dale, Sandi and Sharleen. my prayers are with you and everyone else in peril! I'm so glad to know that you four are OK! I've been watching the news and it looks terrible. 
Carole


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Thank you Carole, If Ann and I are flooded we better be building an Ark. I don't know about the others, but some of the areas around us were really hard hit. Homes that never should have flooded are underwater. No requirement for flood insurance so the majority of home owners did not have any. I really do not know if the National Disaster Money will help them with their homes. Many of the people affected by Katrina never received anything to replace their homes. Some of those victims came to Atlanta to get away from the storms. One of my clients, now friend, called me crying.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Thank you, Carole. It is terrible in some areas. So many people lost everything and now finding out they have no flood insurance. Ten lives lost that I have heard about ~ sad stories. We are fine and we live about 2 miles from the Chattahoochee River!! I never thought things could be this bad so close to home. I am tired of the rain...but would not dare complain. I sure hope there will be federal money to help in the bad areas.

Sandi, I'm glad you didn't have any damage and that had to be a shock to you coming home!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Big prayers going up for all in the area.


----------

